# Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen



## CaptainPike (29. Mai 2015)

Moin

Ich hab noch ein Paar Barsche im Tiefkühler die demnächst auf den Grill sollen. Hab mich hier schon etwas umgelesen aber ich weiss noch nicht so recht wie das funktioniert: Der Barsch kommt ausgenommen und mit Schuppen und Flossen auf den Grill? Das man die fiesen Kammschuppen dann nicht mitisst kann ich mir fast denken, aber wie isst man den dann? Lässt sich die Haut dann abziehen oder mampft man den sozusagen von innen nach aussen?  Und die Gräten sind ja auch noch drin |uhoh: Sorry für die dummen Fragen, habe Fische bisher nur filetiert.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Barsch hat kaum Fett, wird also schnell trocken. Filets grillen ist Unfug. Also mit der Pelle grillen und dann regelrecht schälen, was ganz einfach geht und Mahlzeit.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Den Barsch direkt auf den Grill habe ich schonmal versucht. Wurde doch recht trocken....


Ich würde den würzen, ggf in die Bauchhöle etwas Kräuterbutter, Petersilie und eine Orangenscheibe geben. Das ganze in Alu Folie packen und dann auf den Grill legen 


Da du die Haut eh nicht mitessen magst, muss der nicht "knusprig" werden. Gegessen wird der so, dass man die Haut zur Seite schiebt und dann das Fleisch von den Gräten schiebt....


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Wenn man Kräterbutter zum Fisch gibt, kann man auch gleich Presspappe (Pangasius) grillen.....  Die "tötet" so ziemlich aber alles anderes geschmacklich ab!
Mittlere Hitze und nicht zu lang in der Fischzange - und schuppen würde ich ihn, auch wenn es sehr mühevoll ist, denn die Kammschuppen sitzen extrem fest!
"Spicken" lässt der sich mit Tomatenscheibchen, Zitrone/Limette/Orangenscheiben (auch gerne drumrum und mitten rein). Dazu ein wenig Thymian, Rosmarin (vertragen beide durchaus Hitze) und von aussen und innen pfeffern & salzen.  Wichtig ist, mit wenig (!) Öl auch zwischendurch bepinseln. Mit Olivenöl wäre ich vorsichtig, es hat mitunter einen zu starken Eigengeschmack. Sehr gut eignet sich Sesam- oder Erdnussöl, oder auch eine Mischung daraus mit Rapsöl.


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Wie schuppt man denn einen Barsch mit Ü30 ordentlich? Bislang hat das entweder ewig lange gedauert oder gar nicht funktioniert. Natürlich ganz frisch zubereitet und ausgenommen.

Vll. gibt es hier einen Geheimtipp.

Lg


----------



## Franky (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Unter Wasser, am besten in  einer größeren Wanne! Ich hab dazu auf eine Buchenholzleiste ein paar Kronkorken geschraubt (nageln hielt nicht!).


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Die beste Schmierung beim Fischgrillen ist und bleibt flüßiges Butterschmalz. Verträgt gut Hitze, hält den Saft im Fisch und schmeckt einfach unvergleichlich gut nach guter, reiner Butter!


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Ich schuppe immer unter Wasser, entewder mit Messer, selbstgebauten oder gekauftem Entschupper. Es gibt manchmal Fälle und das sind besonders die Barsche über 30cm und mehr, wo gar nichts geht :/


----------



## Micha-BS (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Beim Barsch ziehe ich die Pelle immer ab,
geschuppt wird nicht. #h


----------



## Torskfisk (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Ausgenommen mit Pelle und Schuppen in dem Kugelgrill mit indirekter Hitze grillen, evtl. ein paar Kräuter und eine Scheibe Zitrone in den Bauch oder gleich heiß räuchern.....LEGGAR


----------



## Lightman (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Man könnte ihn auch auf einem zedernholzbrett grillen.
Fisch aufstellen, so wie schwimmt. Bauchlappen etwas seitlich und auf eine halbe Zitrone setzen. Würzen nach eigenem Geschmack. Oft ist weniger mehr.


----------



## CaptainPike (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Werde das einfach mal so ausprobieren und hoffen das man die Viecher so essen kann und es keine Verschwendung wird  Wenns was wird, werde ich berichten ^^


----------



## Vanner (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Wie schuppt man denn einen Barsch mit Ü30 ordentlich? Bislang hat das entweder ewig lange gedauert oder gar nicht funktioniert. Natürlich ganz frisch zubereitet und ausgenommen.
> 
> Vll. gibt es hier einen Geheimtipp.
> 
> Lg




 Ich schuppe ihn meist gleich nach den Abschlagen, da geht es noch am einfachsten. Ansonsten unter Wasser, wie schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Hatte beim Fischen einen schönen Barsch als Beifang. Da der Grill noch heiß war, wurde der Barsch ausgenommen, gründlich gereinigt und dann mit Salz, Pfeffer gewürzt, dann eine Zitronenscheibe und ein paar Kräuter mit rein. Das Ganze wurde in Alufolie eingeschlagen und kam auf den Rost. Sehr lecker und simpel!


----------



## CaptainPike (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Barsch vom Grill - Ein Paar Fragen*

Mein erster Grillversuch hat übrigens ein gutes Ende genommen. Hab den Stachlern nur den Kopf und die Flossen bis auf die Schwanzflosse entfernt. Haut blieb dran und wurde nur mit Olivenöl eingeölt. Innen drin wurde zunächst normal gewürzt mit Salz/Pfeffer/Zitrone und dann als Füllung: ein Stück Butter die restlichen Zitronenscheiben und diverse Kräuter (Petersilie, Schnittlauch und sowas) Die Kameraden kamen dann in so einem "Fischgitter" ohne Folie etc direkt auf den Grill. Zwischendurch wurde aussen etwas nachgeölt wenns trocken aussah. Das Ergebnis, was soll ich sagen... einfach super. Die Haut konnte man hinterher widerstandlos abziehen und die Filets mit dem Messer ganz vorsichtig und in einem Stück von der Gräte lösen. Dass das so einfach geht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Geschmack: Das feine Barschfleisch mit der Holzkohle-Note. Ein Traum!


----------

